# Moving to Canada



## in86aus16 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi all,

I am planning to move to Canada. Possibly Alberta. I am an Indian and I completed my Masters in Computer Science from UK. Recently I have got a PSW (Post Study Work) visa and will be staying in UK for 2 years. May be not if I get to move to Canada.

Could someone suggest me the best way to migrate to Canada.

Thanks,
Pankaj


----------



## mountainman (Feb 3, 2010)

Probably get work experience (at least one year) in chosen field of employment before applying. Check job categories on CIC website for "in demand" jobs and apply for Federal Skilled Worker, or get an Alberta Provincial Nominee. Maybe visit Canada Expo in UK next month (London or Manchester) and speak to people there.


----------

